# Cuadro de acero con Track dropouts ajuste horizontal... Donde Aquí?



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Alguien que me pueda ayudar a a decirme donde encuentro cuadros de acero no tas caros con los Track dropouts horizontal??? para uso en SS?

Seria muy aventurado decir si me lanzo al centro?... o donde puedo obtener uno 2-3 sin mucha lana... solo que tenga los Track dropouts ...

Será mucho pedir???  o tendre que comprarme un zion??? :madman: 

Si, mi chameleon llega este domingo pero no... NO la quiero para SS de inicio... quiero una SS urbana... rigida al 100% 

Gracias por sus sugerencias desde ya... :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Zion! Zion!!!

En serio..la Zion es un super deal!!! Ademas si le pones discos es mas facil ajustar con EBB


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

con esos dropouts y en tu talla... 

Ve a Transvision, entra y pidele al Chino "un cuadro de BMX" del color que te guste y LISTO!!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> con esos dropouts y en tu talla...
> 
> Ve a Transvision, entra y pidele al Chino "un cuadro de BMX" del color que te guste y LISTO!!!


JEJEJEJE :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

chale :skep: no entiendo lo que trataste de decir.....  

pero en fin lo seguire analizando... jejeje por cierto toc... por qué estas vendiendo tus frenos???  

Acaso te haras de unos BB7? :thumbsup: 

hablando de bmx y partes este es un buen crank de BMX para una SS el hollowtech FC-MX70


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> chale :skep: no entiendo lo que trataste de decir.....
> 
> pero en fin lo seguire analizando... jejeje por cierto toc... por qué estas vendiendo tus frenos???
> 
> Acaso te haras de unos BB7? :thumbsup:


Warp esta vendiendo OTRO set de Louises... Magura le hizo un super deal... y ahora esta vendiendo el otro set al costo....



Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> hablando de bmx y partes este es un buen crank de BMX para una SS el hollowtech FC-MX70


Ese grupo de BMX se ve muy bueno.. yo tambien le tenia el ojo al crank para la SS, pero mis Hones funcionan muy bien como para reemplazalos


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

crisillo said:


> Warp esta vendiendo OTRO set de Louises... Magura le hizo un super deal... y ahora esta vendiendo el otro set al costo....
> 
> que suerte tienen los que saben caer con la rueda cruzada!!!  vaya caso! :madman:
> 
> Ese grupo de BMX se ve muy bueno.. yo tambien le tenia el ojo al crank para la SS, pero mis Hones funcionan muy bien como para reemplazalos


 Si! me parece un buen crank auqnue ignoro su precio, ha de ser alto ya que es como una Hone pero pulida 
A ver que dia platicamos de tu experiencia en SS ya que pienso volver por la revancha pero ahora quiero una rigida de acero... y no muy cara   :thumbsup: con V-brakes y todo...

Tu ruedas en single plano, mixto o cuesta arriba?.. por qué esto fue lo que yo hice y terminé acalambrado de mis patitas de canario... :skep: 

Por cierto veo que tu yeti trae una Pike... que tal salen .. igual me animo por una para mi chameleon SC :rockon:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Si! me parece un buen crank auqnue ignoro su precio, ha de ser alto ya que es como una Hone pero pulida
> A ver que dia platicamos de tu experiencia en SS ya que pienso volver por la revancha pero ahora quiero una rigida de acero... y no muy cara   :thumbsup: con V-brakes y todo...
> 
> Tu ruedas en single plano, mixto o cuesta arriba?.. por qué esto fue lo que yo hice y terminé acalambrado de mis patitas de canario... :skep:
> ...


Yo uso la SS en los mismos trillos (trails) que la Yeti (solo un poco mas despacio), lo que si pasa es que aqui las montañas no son tan altas, entonces me da chance de descansar. Pero en general me encanta...es relajante no pensar en que marcha vas...talves tenias simplemente una relacion (de cambio) muy fuerte... talves ocupas poner un piñon mas grande atras..... Yo ahora uso un 32:20, pero a veces es un poco suave asi que seguro voy a cambiar a 34:20 (aunque hay relaciones parecidas en 32, los platos y piñones mas grandes ofrecen mejor "chain wrap")

La Pike me encanta..es genial... por eso compre ahora una Revelation para la SS... el Motion Control es super ajustable.. y la Pike es super rigida....definitivamente mas tijera que lo que necesito...pero estoy feliz


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Eso, eso, eso...
Con un 32 * 20 tienes.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

oh mis estimados amigos!!

Con justa razón ese día fue uno de los perores de mi vida.... me lancé a chiluca desde casa subiendo por pavimento y luego hasta espíritu santo en una SS con Plato 32 y piñon 16.... :madman: :eekster: además dos veces me la lleve de tlalne a tacuba son como 60 kms ida y vuelta.... y esta super para andar en la calle.

Si es genial a mi me agrado de sobremanera la comodidad de la ss aunque si eres medio frenético a veces te desespera no poder meterle mas :thumbsup: 

si la pike me gusta por qué ando buscando una tijera de 10-120-140 mm una revelation es buena opción o una fox vanilla con bloqueo....

lo que si es que me gustaría la SS rigida al full y esta es buena opción... mel link me lo paso el gran gambox:

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/15723-175_REDMC7-0-Search--/Redline-Monocog-Frame-w_-Fork-'07.htm

Algo asi quedaría el proyecto SS con V-brakes... regresando a lo básico...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> oh mis estimados amigos!!
> 
> Con justa razón ese día fue uno de los perores de mi vida.... me lancé a chiluca desde casa subiendo por pavimento y luego hasta espíritu santo en una SS con Plato 32 y piñon 16.... :madman: :eekster: además dos veces me la lleve de tlalne a tacuba son como 60 kms ida y vuelta.... y esta super para andar en la calle.
> 
> ...


Excelente...cada vez estas mas cerca de regresar al lado oscuro, joven Skywalker!!! :lol:

Aun más excelente!! La monocog y la Iro Mia son excelentes opciones a muy buen precio... ambas se pueden obtener con tijera rigida junto con el cuadro

Aqui esta la info de la Mia
http://irocycle.com/iro/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=10


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Mi voto por la Monocog... Redline no sabe como hacer una bici con cambios, pero si que saben hacer SS!!!

Ademas, no podrian ser mas baratas por la calidad del cuadro.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Mi voto por la Monocog... Redline no sabe como hacer una bici con cambios, pero si que saben hacer SS!!!
> 
> Ademas, no podrian ser mas baratas por la calidad del cuadro.


Eso si es cierto... ese precio esta de locos


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

crisillo said:


> Excelente...cada vez estas mas cerca de regresar al lado oscuro, joven Skywalker!!! :lol:
> 
> Aun más excelente!! La monocog y la Iro Mia son excelentes opciones a muy buen precio... ambas se pueden obtener con tijera rigida junto con el cuadro
> 
> ...


Seee!!!! cada día que pasa esta claro para mi que regresaré por el lado obscuro del SS :devil: suena bien para hacer un comic o una canción Heavy Metalera :lol: :headphones:

de acuerdo con ustedes el redline monocog es una propuesta interesante.... que tal una SS 29"

No estaría nada mal.. pero si es más varo... además mi proyecto original es solo algo económico...con poco dinero..... va! algún día estaré en la mejor disposición de no gastar de más en bicis.. por lo pronto vendo mi cuadro RM vertex y empiezo desde ahi... el chameleon podría esperar... aunque no lo se aún :madman: aaaaay mis pastillas!!!! :cryin:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Seee!!!! cada día que pasa esta claro para mi que regresare por el lado obscuro del SS :devil: suena bien para hacer un comic o una cancion Heavy Metalera :lol: :headphones:
> 
> de acuerdo con ustedes el redline monocog es una propuesta interesante.... que tal una SS 29"
> 
> No estari a nada mal.. pero si mas varo... ademas mi proyecto original es solo algo económico...con poco dinero va! algún día estaré en la mejor disposición de no gastar de mas en bicis.. por lo pornto vendo mi ucadro RM vertex y empiezo desde ahi... el chameleon pordia esperar... aunque no lo se aún :madman: Hay mis pastillas!!!! :cryin:


ese es el problema de la UGI  la 29er no es mala idea para nada  a ratos yo tambien me antojo...

no hay dinero que alcance para todos los juguetes!! :madman:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Seee!!!! cada día que pasa esta claro para mi que regresaré por el lado obscuro del SS :devil: suena bien para hacer un comic o una canción Heavy Metalera :lol: :headphones:
> 
> de acuerdo con ustedes el redline monocog es una propuesta interesante.... que tal una SS 29"
> 
> No estaría nada mal.. pero si es más varo... además mi proyecto original es solo algo económico...con poco dinero..... va! algún día estaré en la mejor disposición de no gastar de más en bicis.. por lo pronto vendo mi cuadro RM vertex y empiezo desde ahi... el chameleon podría esperar... aunque no lo se aún :madman: aaaaay mis pastillas!!!! :cryin:


Creo sinceramente que aquellos que no hemos sido bendecidos por la naturaleza con una estatura de 1.80 o mas, dificilmente nos beneficiariamos de una 29".

Hay que hacer muchos compromisos en la geometria de la cleta para hacer una 29 efectiva en talla M o inferior.

Yo lo dejaria por la paz.

Tal vez una 69'er... Pero una 29 completa...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Creo sinceramente que aquellos que no hemos sido bendecidos por la naturaleza con una estatura de 1.80 o mas, dificilmente nos beneficiariamos de una 29".
> 
> Hay que hacer muchos compromisos en la geometria de la cleta para hacer una 29 efectiva en talla M o inferior.
> 
> ...


Ehh!! Yo todavia califico entonces  1.80m cerrados


----------

